
Space Invaders in Perl 6 - szabgab
http://ttjjss.wordpress.com/2014/05/11/new-game-space-invaders/
======
peteretep

        > Parrot can run this, but awfully slow and JVM has a bug
        > that makes it impossible to run the game.
    

For those unfamiliar, Perl 6 can now run on several backends: the JVM, the CLR
(.NET/Mono), and a couple that have been purpose built, MoarVM
([http://moarvm.com/](http://moarvm.com/)) and Parrot.

Perl 6 isn't finished, but it's much further ahead than one might think ...
[http://rakudo.org/](http://rakudo.org/)

~~~
microtherion
Bullshit.

Top article there right now is "A useful, usable, “early adopter” distribution
of Perl 6". Sounds lovely, doesn't it?

The problem is that these "early adopter" distributions of Perl 6 have been
released regularly since mid-2010. The first "early adopter" Perl 6 book was
released in _2003_.

Generations of Perl 6 hackers have joined the project, re-written a key piece
of the infrastructure, broken a bunch of APIs, and left again. If it hasn't
happened already, we will soon see the CHILDREN of Perl 6 hackers born during
Perl 6 development start doing half-baked infrastructure rewrites.

I don't expect the project to ever converge on a stable release. Early adopt
it all you want, but don't claim it's "further ahead than one might think".

~~~
tadzik_
Thankfully or not, your comment is so full of bullshit, FUD and exaggerations
that it's not going to fool anybody. Try being less poetic and more to the
point next time.

~~~
Pacabel
How do you figure that? That comment that you replied to matches reality very
well.

Perl 6 is nearly 15 years old now. There have been many attempts to implement
it during this time, and none of them have really been usable like Perl 5's
implementation is.

I can recall hearing about Rakudo Star, Pugs, Niecza, v6.pm, Yapsi, and
Sprixel. There are probably others that I've forgotten about. And that's
ignoring NPQ, Perlesque, Parrot and all of the other intermediate
implementations and runtimes that have been dabbled with.

There has been a lot of wheel-spinning when it comes to getting Perl 6
implemented. It's like they've tried everything except the proven approach of
just writing a plain interpreter using C, like we've seen work well for
earlier versions of Perl, Ruby, Python, and so many other languages.

------
broodbucket
Assuming this is OP's project, can you explain what the JVM bug is?

~~~
tadzik_
Not OP, but the author here: the JVM bug is reported at
[https://github.com/jnthn/zavolaj/issues/38](https://github.com/jnthn/zavolaj/issues/38).
I could workaround it, but I dind't (yet) bother to do it.

So, not really a JVM bug, but rather a bug in Rakudo for the JVM. I'd fix the
readme, thanks.

